# sweet potato and potato leaves/vines?



## bellaterra214 (Feb 19, 2014)

While searching for information on sweet potato and potatoes leaves/vines, I have found conflicting information and need your help. Are the vines and leaves of sweet potato safe? what about potato?

thanks


----------



## Azerane (Feb 19, 2014)

Potato leaves and vines are poisonous to rabbits. They can eat the potato but it's not very good for them. I personally would never feed potato, but I believe you can. I'm not 100% sure if sweet potato is the same.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Feb 19, 2014)

Potato is very high in simple carbohydrates, which the bunny gut cannot break down. It can even mess with their natural gut flora. So I wouldn't recommend feeding potato either.


----------



## bellaterra214 (Feb 19, 2014)

There is some confusion going on. Can rabbits eat the leaves and vines of both the potato and sweet potato? Not the actual potato.

Can rabbits eat the *leaves and vines* of the following plants?

Sweet potato
Potato


----------



## BlueMoods (Feb 19, 2014)

Potato, as in white, red russet, etc.... NO those vines and leaves are toxic to rabbits. The potatoes are not good for rabbits either, leave those to humans and pigs.

Sweet potatoes, Yes, rabbits can have the leaves, vines and sweet potatoes. In fact here is a study Texas A&M did on feeding sweet potato plants.

http://users.tamuk.edu/kfsdl00/Meat...otato Forage Looks Good in Texas Research.pdf


----------



## bellaterra214 (Mar 4, 2014)

Had some extra sweet potatoes under the sink, so instead of throwing them away, i put the sweet potatoes in water on the window sill. Waiting impatiently for the leaves to grow and it doesn't grow fast enough. it has sprouting white roots, but no buds yet.


----------

